
Show HN: Graze – Modern Content Management - elisk
http://graze.site
======
elisk
I wanted a CMS that doesn't impose anything on me.

I wanted a CMS that will perform like statically generated sites but won't
penalise me in any way.

Apparently, I wanted a lot.

And then I met GraphCMS.

I fiddled with Razzle a bit as well.

When I figured out the kinks and quirks, I made Graze.

It's a CMS-less CMS. Server-side Rendering for front-end components. It has
hot-module reloading and all the bells and whistles you'd want from a zero-
configuration setup (don't thank me for that, it's all Razzle here).

And it just works™️.

Let me know what you think.

